# "Lite Catch" gets it's first cobia of 2008!



## LITECATCH

Sat. morning did not look good at all. FOG! CLOUDS! not what you want for sight fishing. after waiting around till about 11:45 we headed out. did a slow (9 knot) stroll to the pass. the idea was to save diesel and get there about the time the clouds broke. well so much for the clouds breaking! we were greeted with mostly cloudy skies. the sun would peek through every once in awhile. after about an hour and a half i was ready to call it a day, but Tobbe wanted to stay a little longer. so (thank goodness) we fished awhile longer. around 4:30 i spotted a fish off the port side (my side) and told Tobbe to get an eel rod. she got a cast on the fish but it fell short (small light eel). the fish started going down so i fired a WILLIE JOE jig at it and the fish responded to the jig, well maybe i should say went CRAZY on that WILLIE JOE jig! the fish hit it wildly and i jacked the fish up. well i tried! the jig came loose. which at that point was a good thing so Tobbe could get another shot at the fish with the eel. now my jig is still in the water so i started reeling faster to get it away from the fish. well the fish ended up running right past the eel that Tobbe had put in front of her. she would have nothing to do with it!! now the fish is really close to the front of the boat so i decided to let the jig drop so she would not see the boat. well when i quit reeling and started dropping thats when she jumped all over, dare i say it again?, that WILLIE JOE jig! so again i jacked her up and she went CRAZY!! she ran straight for the boat and then under the boat with the line going around the anchor! Tobbe is still reeling the eel in so she can't put the boat in reverse so i had to. well reverse i did, at full throttle! the old "Lite Catch" has never been that fast in reverse before! man those Cummins came to life then! well we got the boat off of the fish where we could do battle. i still did not know how big this fish was. so after about 18 min. or so she came to the net. man that was cool for me and my wife to get that fish in. our only regret was she did not get the fish for the lady angler. i have to throw this in the story also. Ande line is great! i save the part of the line that went across the anchor. you will not believe that it landed a 80.80 pound cobia! i'll add pic's on monday. 
Good luck guys and gals and we'll see ya on the water!!


----------



## ironman172

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_lblFullMessage>Congrat's Scott!!! hope this year is better than last, for you!!! starting off pretty good!!!









GOOD LORD that's a biggin!!!! congrat's again...great pic's too:takephoto


----------



## dkdiver

Great Scott! I saw you guys out there as we were coming in from the "O". Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Get'n Wade

Great report ! Great Job! :clap


----------



## Bowed Up

Way to go man. When's dinner???????


----------



## brnbser

Congrats Scott and Tobbe! Heard ya'll had a good fish and most of the story from John. Gues we have another quality custom jig maker on the forum now......

I've got that stuff from Feisty to get to you also.....


----------



## Deeplines

Congrats Scott!!!!!

You are killing me though by not posting the pixs till tomorrow. :banghead


----------



## ironman172

> *Deeplines (3/30/2008)*Congrats Scott!!!!!
> 
> You are killing me though by not posting the pixs till tomorrow. :banghead


Most likely.... freshly grilled on the green egg!!!:bowdown:hungry:hungry


----------



## hebegb

> *ironman172 (3/30/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Deeplines (3/30/2008)*Congrats Scott!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You are killing me though by not posting the pixs till tomorrow. :banghead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely.... freshly grilled on the green egg!!!:bowdown:hungry:hungry
Click to expand...



Nice job!



looking forward to pics BEFORE lunch tomorrow!

(gonna eat a HUGE breakfast)


----------



## mpmorr

Wow Scott, that is awesome, first fish is huge. Way to go, hopefully a sign of more good things to come.:bowdown


----------



## 192

Congrats guys!!!!


Mike


----------



## Clay-Doh

Sweet job Scott and Tobbe!!!!!! :toast

I been waitin for a report from you for your first cobia of the year!!! 

Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## finfinder44

Awesome report...Can't wait to see the :takephoto of the beast

Finfinder44

<{{{{{>{


----------



## BJW

Congratualtions Scott. Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Murphy's Law

Good job Scott and Tobbe :clap Cant wait to see the pic's


----------



## bonita dan

Good fish man. Saw ya headed out the pass yesterdaylate morning wondering were the heck is he going into the fog. We just came back from the fog(sucked even on radar) and decided to just fish the pass. I'm sure there will be some Eggness involved with this fish,hopefully downat the marina Wed. night:hungry Congrats on a nice one.


----------



## TomH

Congrats Scott and Tobbe, Real nice fish.

Tom Hardyt


----------



## yucarenow

very nice cobe!:clap


----------



## gamccp

Congrads Scott and Tobbe.

Can't wait to see Pics. Sorry I missed you at the Marina. 

I hope to give it a try next weekend. Mind if I follow you:bowdown


----------



## Sharkbait410

:clapWay to go lite catch! :clap Congratulations onyour 2008 ice breaker.


----------



## dan ros

nice!!!

cant wait to see em running!



:bowdown:clap


----------



## Ocean Man

Good jobScott, seems like you always start the year off with a good one.:bowdown


----------



## Coryphaena

Beautiful fish! Nice job y'all.......:bowdown:clap


----------



## d45miller

Great job guys! Congrats on a very nice fish!


----------



## PompNewbie

Nice Cobe Scott:bowdown way to go


----------



## konz

Awesome job man! Can we expect cobia at the next get together....hahaha


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

nice fish. he is a man


----------



## off route II

outstanding, biggest on i've seen caught this year.


----------



## jackedup

:bowdown:clap


----------



## Deeplines

MAN SCOTT, that is one big ol CATFISH!!!!!! LOL......


----------



## Halfmoon

Nice job Scott and Tobbe!!!


----------



## finfinder44

That's a nice Lunker...Congrats:bowdown.

Finfinder44

<{{{{{>{


----------



## gottafish

Nice cobe!!!:clap


----------



## Captain Jake Adams

Congratulations to the Lite Catch crew, it couldn't have happened to anicergroup of people. The only thing wrong with that fish is that I didn't catch it!


----------



## Heller High Water

Nice work, wow sounds like an exciting catch.


----------



## Wharf Rat

That thar is a mighty fine fish you got. It'd look better in my belly!



Nice Job!



Hall


----------



## Rather-B-Fishing

Good job! Thanks for the post and the pictures! :clap


----------



## Bucki

GREAT REPORT!! GREAT CATCH!! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Bill Me

Outstanding!!! It was a tough day. We hit it early and gave up around 1. Nice to see you were rewarded for your persistence.


----------



## 1923

Nice fish Scott, didI read it right that you caught it on a WILLIE JOE ? 

and what color did you say the WILLIE JOE was???


----------



## reel_crazy

Nice job Scott and Toby.. it was a treat for all of our wedding guests to see you come in with that fish.. 

rich


----------



## Get'n Wade

:bowdown Thats one nice fish!


----------



## Telum Pisces

That is definately a monster first fish. Congrats.


----------



## Lynchmob

Nice ling! :bowdown Thanks for the :takephoto


----------



## LITECATCH

1923, the fish was caught on a chartreuse Willie Joe jig.


----------



## Dynamic

Way to go scott keep it up!!

Miles Howell


----------



## Downtime2

Damn fine fish Scott. Keep it up.


----------



## JaguarTrack

Impressive!!!!!!!


----------



## SandyKeys

:clap Very nice Tobbe and Scott. Congrat's!


----------

